# Whatsit Feb.7



## Ron Evers (Feb 7, 2012)

Have @ this one.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 7, 2012)

Some type of cereal - like grapenuts?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 7, 2012)

That looks like chopped walnuts and raisins to me ... On my iPod... So that's my answer till I get on the computer


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm with the chopped nuts guess.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Perlite.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh and by the way Ron, I want to have coffee at your house some morning, so much fun!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 7, 2012)

Definitely think there are some ground nuts in there, maybe some pieces of raisins or dates or something. Since cereal has already been guessed (although I'd say granola to be more specific), I'm gonna say the topping on a muffin.


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2012)

Guys - whatsits go down in the galleries - either macro or just for fun. Last time I'm moving a whatsit next time its locks. (that is directed at all members not one specific one)

*moving to just for fun*


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 8, 2012)

So Ron.. Are we nuts or what?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow.... I missed this one!

I'm gonna say chopped up nuts & raisins.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 8, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Wow.... I missed this one!
> 
> I'm gonna say chopped up nuts & raisins.



Yeah, it kinda died after it moved. You and Ron are great at these so pick a forum, here or micro, and carry on IMHO


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Yeah, it kinda died after it moved. .........



I thought 'the rules' means we get a clue after a while......


----------

